# Low Waist: will they go away?



## moviedom78 (Sep 4, 2005)

Ok I need to rant and by that it doesn't mean that I want the high waisted pants back... no but can we please have something in the middle. I am tall girl and pear shape and not a size 0 thanks to my big bones so when I have to go shopping for bottom, I want to kill myself. Everywhere I go is the low waist style and I am not mentionning the ultra low waist you can find at GAP and Old Navy and etc. I mean is it too much to ask to have a normal pair of pants or jeans??? I just want them below my waist and they are very rare. Plus I am trying to understand why it is so popular when you can look around you and see that 90% of women who wear low waist pants or jeans shouldn't in the first place. You have to be very slim and have no ass to wear those kind. Anyway, I don't want low waist to dissapear but why can't they make the same models in below the waist also. Just look at the new jeans from GAP. They have the curvy, normal, etc. style but the curvy might work for me if they weren't low waist.


----------



## Geek (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## girl_geek (Sep 4, 2005)

I know what you mean! I am only a size 3 or 5 but still hate the low-waisted jeans because I do have enough of a tummy to have a little bit of a roll, and I hate people seeing my underwear when I sit down! But since I have no hips, it's very hard to find Misses pants that fit (they're all baggy in the hips and bottom!), and so that leaves Juniors and we all know they are mostly low-waisted!

I personally think mid-waisted pants are the most flattering for almost anyone! By mid-waisted I mean no more than an inch below your belly button. They seem to flatten your tummy the most, you don't get rolls above or below the waist, or at leas the rolls are smaller



.... Every once in a while I can find a pair of pants with a waist like that in the Juniors department, but it usually requires me trying on every pair I can find in the whole mall.





Right now my favorite brand of jeans is called SO and I've only seen it at Kohl's -- their regular flares are perfect for me, fit an inch below the navel, and only have slight flares instead of huge bell-bottom flares! Of course if you are curvier and a different size they may not fit you the same, but you might want to try them next time you're in Kohl's! They're usually on sale for $15 - $20 and are only $30 regular price





Also have you tried Old Navy? The tags on their pants are colored-coded by waist height, and while most are "ultra low waist", they do have some "low waist" pants (which I like) and even a few "just below waist" or "at waist" pants! Or at least in my store they have those styles -- maybe smaller stores don't have the same selection.


----------



## moviedom78 (Sep 4, 2005)

Thank you for the picture.

Last year was an OK year for me at Old Navy because they had more just below the waist and thry were long but this year, I see a lot more low waist and it like the jeans and pants are shorter and since I am tall it doesn't work on me. They don't keep the LONG kind here in Quebec.

I went shopping today and like every other time I come back and I am like have they look at themselves when they put on the pants or jeans????? I have seen so many bad "style" on some people that I cannot help but laugh.


----------



## lilyindavis (Sep 4, 2005)

I think regular, non low-waist jeans are making a comeback (that's what I read in magazines lol)!! Sucks for me b/c I actually like the low-waist jeans...





But I know Banana Republic and Gap have lots of styles that are high waisted.


----------



## moviedom78 (Sep 5, 2005)

Banana Republic are not in Quebec city yet but anyway when I visited LA and Boston and saw BR I was not impressed by the style. GAP does has some normal waisted but mostly low... anyway I don't want high waisted, just just below.

I know fashion mags have been saying that high waisted will come back but they have been saying that since 2-3 years and yet it is still mostly low waist or ultra low waist we see.


----------



## sexysolution (Sep 5, 2005)

its funny cos im short so i dont want llow rise jeans to go any other height covers my belly button and is not exactly flattering - oi think they should learn were not all the same and store a selection


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Sep 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* I personally think mid-waisted pants are the most flattering for almost anyone! By mid-waisted I mean no more than an inch below your belly button. They seem to flatten your tummy the most, you don't get rolls above or below the waist, or at leas the rolls are smaller



.... Every once in a while I can find a pair of pants with a waist like that in the Juniors department, but it usually requires me trying on every pair I can find in the whole mall.





I was about to say that.



Mid-waisted jeans are great.




*moviedom78*, I suggest boot cut jeans or straight leg jeans, since you said you have a pear-shaped body. I love my bootcuts. I like them with pointy kitten heels.^^

I have very few jeans that are low-rise, but not super low. I'd wear them with a belt though.





Ugh, I don't like the thought of low-rise jeans that reveal way too much. If people are going to go out in public with super low rise jeans they should be professional about it. Whether you're a teen or more mature. ...and cover that area of skin that's not appropriate to be shown.

High-waisted jeans are out there, I've seen it.



And I'm not talking about those granny ones...


----------



## Raja (Sep 6, 2005)

I find the low cut very uncomfortable. especially when i am menstrual. i mostly where nice slacks anyways now. they are nicer than the jeans look.


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 6, 2005)

Moviedom78 - I agree with you 100%. I don't like the superlow waist jeans. For one thing, I do not think its attractive or classy to see a woman's butt crack or thong when she bends down or bends over. I see plenty of women like this and for the life of me, I can't understand why they think this *look* is cool.

I have tried many different types of jeans and the kinds that I find that fall in the mid-low waist range are *The Gap*, *Banana Republic* and *Seven For All* *Mankind Jeans* (I have the boy-cut / boot cut New York Dark wash). My Sevens do not gap at the waist and on me, they fall in the mid-low waist range. You don't see my butt crack or underwear. They have different styles so try on several. They're pricy but if they fit, they're worth it.

I know you said that there is no Banana Republic by you and its true, they really aren't all that stylish, but I find that the fit is great and it doesn't gap at the waist. I'm short and short waisted, so I also have problems buying jeans that fit. I always have to have them shorted too. I find that (regular pants) pants from Banana Republic called "Martin Fit" are really good. They aren't too low waist; they contour to my waist and also are very flattering. Perhaps you could try a pair and order them online.

But don't give up. Good jeans are out there. You just have to try on tons and tons until you find the ones that look great and then buy them in multiples.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Cirean (Sep 6, 2005)

I like the low waist style. I'm short in the waist and those high waist pants that go to just below the navel actually go above on me! I know that straight leg jeans are on their way back in-style so high waist is probably next


----------



## tashbash (Sep 6, 2005)

I guess this is why they make so many different styles. Some people like the low and some don't. Personally I don't. Just because I don't like that LITTLE bit of back fat that I have to stick out! That's definately not attractive!


----------



## moviedom78 (Sep 7, 2005)

a lot of people have their underwears or fat coming out of the low waist and I always shake my head thinking, is that really hot and cool????

I think below the waist are coming back but I still see a lot of low waist but I just have to look around and when I find one pair that looks great on me, I buy it no question ask. I cannot wear the high waisted... I feel I cannot breathe in them LOL


----------



## tylda1969 (Sep 7, 2005)

I was just going to say the same thing about not being able to breath. I don't know how the heck I ever used to wear them. I like the mid rise. The super low are ridiculous for me first I don't have the body for them but second I have the problem of a huge gap between my back and the back of the waistband. Very hard to find ones that fit good. I know somewhere in the site is a whole thread on jeans and the ones that people like. As for fat hanging out, right with you on that one too! First of all belly shirts don't seem to be in style know, so if you are wearing the shirts that are in, certain flaws can be easily hidden. Can't stand when I see someone out with tight pants, and a tight belly shirt and everything hanging out everywhere. What the hell are they thinking!


----------



## wafflebox (Sep 7, 2005)

Hahaha, I can't breathe in them either. Personally, I find that low waisted is a lot more comfortable for me. The part of the button that secures it are usually nickel, so it'll irritate my skin. There really should be a limit to how low the pants are though. It's a bit trashy. Whatever suits your figure though.


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 8, 2005)

Have you tried the Express Editor pants? they are awesome. I dont think they are really low waist though and they have my size cos Im not tall, and I cannot wear regular sized pants unless they are petites or small.


----------



## CarrieLynn (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm with you on wanting them to go away. I know some people look great in them but most do not. My daughter wears the low waisted and they look awful. She's not a big girl but her darned belly pouches and it hangs right over. I'm a tall girl and they definitly do not work for me at all, both due to height and stomach or maybe it's more due to the butt, I don't know but they just don't fit right and I do feel like I've got plummer butt in them. I'm 6' tall and a size 8 or 10 depending on the brand and mid rise looks best. High waist cuts me in half.


----------



## Sofia (Sep 10, 2005)

I adore my low-rise jeans. Now I don't wear the super-low ones, because I have a little extra in the back and it would be on display for all to see, which I don't care for, but the low-rise I have (mostly AG, 7's, Citizens, A &amp; F, etc.) don't go super low. They fit like a glove. BTW, I can't stand jeans with stretch in them. Thought I'd throw that in there.


----------



## XOffendr (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm a size 0L, and I don't know if weight has much to do with it, because I can't pull them off all the time or in every setting. It's sort of ironic, because I've really been clinging to the ultra low rise look for awhile (True Religion, Premium Levi's, etc.) to the point that I tossed out everything else, and they were the only jeans I had in my closet. Since my son started school, I realized I was the only mother dropping off her kid in destructed hiphuggers...I think the teachers and staff assumed I was poor and shopping for pants in the little girls section of the nearest Salvation Army, too. Probably thinking, "Oh that poor woman...can't afford a pair of pants that fit." Since then, I've been refurbishing my wardrobe with J.Crew, which offers such a classic collection. Their 'favorite fit' or 'city fit' sits about two fingers below the navel and offers appropritate coverage without feeling like you're wearing your mother's pants.


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 5, 2005)

Tony, you are such an Instigator!!! hahahah

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)*


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 5, 2005)

I agree with this comment 100%. They do not sell anything to the size Zero crowd in "women's" styles because they don't think of women as a size zero, they only think of women as 8's and 10's.

Gap though has the classic fit, however I don't care for that fit. I do like the JCrew fit that is just below the navel, but I do prefer lowcut jeans, but not hiphuggers like Tony's picture.

Also, I like the Drew Pants from The Limited, they fit below the navel and fit really nice through the hips and thighs, they are not so expensive with they are on sale for $29.99

Originally Posted by *XOffendr* I'm a size 0L, and I don't know if weight has much to do with it, because I can't pull them off all the time or in every setting. It's sort of ironic, because I've really been clinging to the ultra low rise look for awhile (True Religion, Premium Levi's, etc.) to the point that I tossed out everything else, and they were the only jeans I had in my closet. Since my son started school, I realized I was the only mother dropping off her kid in destructed hiphuggers...I think the teachers and staff assumed I was poor and shopping for pants in the little girls section of the nearest Salvation Army, too. Probably thinking, "Oh that poor woman...can't afford a pair of pants that fit." Since then, I've been refurbishing my wardrobe with J.Crew, which offers such a classic collection. Their 'favorite fit' or 'city fit' sits about two fingers below the navel and offers appropritate coverage without feeling like you're wearing your mother's pants.


----------



## Lori_TG (Oct 5, 2005)

If I was thin again you better believe I would wear them! Hey if you got it flaunt it! You only live once. And no one would be seeing my panties because i wouldn't wear any! Haha!!


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** I agree with this comment 100%. They do not sell anything to the size Zero crowd in "women's" styles because they don't think of women as a size zero, they only think of women as 8's and 10's. Yes!! This has been such a problem for me lately -- I am a Misses size 2 or 4 (or XS in shirts) depending on the brand, and even then it is very hard to find "grown-up" clothes that fit! I am 24 and will be graduating and starting my career soon, and I don't want to be wearing the same clothes as a 13-year-old! I used to love clothes shopping but it has been very frustrating lately, especially since our local mall doesn't have much selection




Hopefully after I graduate and we move, our new town will have a bigger mall!



(One of the jobs I applied for is in St. Louis, and I have a friend in St. Louis who says she lives within 20 minutes of 3 malls -- I am SO jealous!!)


----------

